
Retro game engine based on old id tech - jakearmitage
https://github.com/klaussilveira/qengine
======
accidentalrebel
This is interesting.

I have thought about looking through the source of old id tech engines but
felt it was too complicated. Thankfully there's the Game Engine Black Book
that has already gone through tjem and have distilled the concepts into easily
understandable chapters.
[http://fabiensanglard.net/gebbdoom/](http://fabiensanglard.net/gebbdoom/)

This project has reduced the codebase to the essentials so this may mean that
it'll be relatively simpler tp understand its inner workings.

I hope to dive into this project's source in the future.

